# Offset Smoker Build



## lewc_ (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi All, I was directed here from another forum. I was told there were quite a few experienced smoker builders here that can help guide my newbie feet. I've been using a cheap Chargriller smoker and I've outgrown it so I decided to build my own. I've been reading a ton of threads, Aaron Franklin's book and watching heaps of videos and feel I've got a decent idea of what to do. I just came across Mill Scale smokers and I like what they're making. It should be a fun build.

I've got 2 pieces of steel pipe. The big one is 1000mm long x 508mm in diameter and the smaller is 500mm long x 508mm in diameter. It's 6.8mm thick so it's pretty hefty.

Today I cutout some circles from 5mm plate for sealing the ends. It took not much time at all with a plasma cutter. My technique leaves a bit to be desired but it should be good with practice.

That's all I've done so far. I'm planning on making a stand soon and welding the circles to seal the cylinder. Any advice, input or info is welcome.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 27, 2019)

Good start...Thanks for Sharing!!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 28, 2019)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Maybe draw a plan of what you have in mind and I'm sure some of our members will be able to help you with ideas and info


----------



## lewc_ (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks. I'm going for this sort of thing. I still need to do some research and sort out the height of the base. Also still researching the smokestack height and diameter, firebox opening, whether or not to put a top door on the firebox and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## HowlingDog (Mar 4, 2019)

Good start on the cutting!!!  Any progress?  Gonna be a heavy beast with steel that thick.  Should hold the heat nicely!


----------



## lewc_ (Mar 6, 2019)

I’ve started cutting out the pieces for the frame. The height is a bit tall so I’ve been reading on the best height for the smoker to sit. 

I’ve also got to find some decent castors for it to roll on. The frame will get tacked  together and I’ll check the dimensions and proportion before completing the welds. I’ll upload some pics when there’s a bit more progress.


----------



## lewc_ (Mar 14, 2019)

I managed to find some time and start welding the base. Next up will be to weld  some steel between the legs and add castors.


----------



## lewc_ (Mar 15, 2019)

Got the majority of the base welded. Not worth the stuffed back to try and lift it on myself. I’m liking the proportions so far.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks good so far.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## offset1945 (Mar 23, 2019)

lewc ,

Keep it UP! Keep the photos coming.
I am excited to mention that I was fortunate enough to make the Mill Scale pre-order list and then get on the build list.

I will have my Mill Scale 94 Gallon this Summer, I cannot wait.
IMO, these two brothers were everything behind Franklin BBQ, equipment wise.
The style and attention to detail seems beyond imagination.


----------



## lewc_ (May 2, 2019)

It's been a while since I've been at this. I was going to go with castors but decided agasint it as I move my smoker over grass to use it. After not liking the price of some vintage metal wheels, I decided to make my own.

I made up a jig which worked well to bend the metal consistently. The weld isn't the best in terms of roundness but I should be able to persuade it into shape. I'll get the spokes welded in tomorrow and it's back to it.


----------



## lewc_ (May 3, 2019)

First wheel done. I’ve got access to a CNC router so I made up a jig to help with aligning the spokes and keeping it centred. I could line everything up and tack it in place. Worked really well.

The welding is messy but strong.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 3, 2019)

Looks good. I am jealous of the tools you have access to!


----------



## hardcookin (May 3, 2019)

Your making progress.Nice job on the wheel!


----------



## lewc_ (May 4, 2019)

Thanks. 

Now that I've decided on the wheels (it seriously took a long time), I'm hoping to smash this out in the next few weeks.


----------



## lewc_ (May 4, 2019)

Any advice on this would be great.

Am I overthinking things? 

Aaron Franklin, standing at 5.10 recommends 36" (915mm) for grill height. I'm a slight bit taller.

Since I've made my own wheels that are bigger than my intial plan of castors, the grill height is sitting at 42" (1070mm). Anyone thinking this is going to be a problem? 

I'd like to get the stand done before cutting into the main chamber. The fire box will be raised higher and I'll add some legs to the other side.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2019)

If you feel good about it you should be fine.


----------



## offset1945 (May 5, 2019)

You are going fantastic work!

First and foremost as you are building this, all choices are yours ... saying this ... IMO the height grill as set in the cooking chamber has nothing to do with how high ( or low ) the cooking chamber is off the ground.

Most will go with the grill at exactly half of the cooking chamber to max cooking area.


----------



## lewc_ (May 9, 2019)

Firebox and one end cap welded on. I might have done it in an odd order but we will see. Next up will be to calcuate and cut the hole for the firebox to main chamber opening. After that, weld the firebox to the main chamber and get it on the stand to fit the chimney and then cut the door..

People who weld for a living must be troopers. This stuff is hard to keep it consistent. It's probably some of the neatest welding I've done - plenty of practice to learn a bit more.

Any opinions on whether a top firebox door is needed?


----------



## lewc_ (May 15, 2019)

How important is the shape of the firebox to cook chamber hole? According to Feldons calculator, I need a 50 square inch hole. Another forum build that uses the same dimensions has cut a rectangle the same size as I've cut a template for. 

Is this going to work well or should I go with a semi-circle shape?


----------



## offset1945 (May 15, 2019)

A few notes for you:

Earlier you asked about grill height.

REGARDLESS of SHAPE OR SIZE .... Your hole from FB to CC must take into account where you set your grill.

Many would want this opening never to exceed the top of your grill level.
A few including 'Jambo' actually want it to be somewhere above the grill level.

From all the Mill scale photos I've seen, they are in the opening to be at or below grill level camp.

If you recall, my vote for grill height was exactly at half of the CC chamber so your drawing / markups seem perfect.
I would put an arc following the radius of the FB on the top of your rectangle leaving about 1/2" or so along the top of the arch.

Great work!


----------



## lewc_ (May 15, 2019)

Yeah, the grill height will be just above the firebox. I had a look at the Jambo smokers and a dozen others. There's so many options that are pretty confusing. 

When you say put an arc across the top of the FB, do you mean just the width of the rectangle or bigger than what I've drawn out?

Any updates on the Mill Scale smoker?


----------



## lewc_ (May 19, 2019)

And the door is cut. I used a CNC router to create my templates for the plasma cutter. Sometimes my cutting looks perfect, other times it looks pretty messy. Nothing a bit of welding and some grinding can't fix. I made up some simple hinges using a metal lathe (could've bought some tube steel but this didn't take too long) Next up will be to finish the intake vent, welded the hinges on fully and add some steel to the inside of the firebox to block up the door gaps.

Once that's done, it's onto welding the firebox to cook chamber and installing it on the frame.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 19, 2019)

Looks good


----------

